# Grande Fratello 15 con Barbara D'Urso: martedì 17 aprile su Canale 5



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2018)

E' tutto pronto, stasera *martedì 17 aprile* su Canale 5 in prima serata, riparte dopo due anni di assenza il *Grande Fratello* classico (quindicesima edizione), con concorrenti persone comuni. Pertanto, non tutti gli inquilini della casa saranno degli sconosciuti e tra i personaggi che già vantano apparizioni televisive e che prenderanno parte al gioco, abbiamo *Lucia Bramieri*, nuora del compianto Gino Bramieri, e *Simone Coccia Colaiuta*, ex spogliarellista celebre per essere il fidanzato della deputata ed ex senatrice Stefania Pezzopane. 

Alla conduzione *Barbara D'Urso* che, dopo 14 anni, ritorna a presentarlo. Accanto a lei siederanno come opinionisti *Cristiano Malgioglio* e *Simona Izzo*, i quali sono stati concorrenti dell'ultima edizione del Grande Fratello Vip.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2018)




----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2018)

Vi voglio a commentare in tanti  . Avanti!


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Aprile 2018)

Che schifezza immonda.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Che schifezza immonda.


Premesso che ho fatto il topic "giusto per" e che guarderò al massimo 3 secondi ad esser buono, anche perchè è il genere di programmi che non mi piace. 

Ma dai nomi, c'è così tanto trash che definirlo con tale termine gli fai pure un complimento.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Aprile 2018)

Da grande lettore di Orwell, che fine indegna ha fatto il suo Big Brother...


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Aprile 2018)

Ma si può creare una roba così trash? Mancano solo Fedez e J-ax come ospiti


----------



## Raryof (17 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma si può creare una roba così trash? Mancano solo Fedez e J-ax come ospiti



E il mago otelma no?
E brava la d'urso va, a 61 anni si è mantenuta benino.. chissà se una di queste volte non perderà dei pezzi durante una diretta..


----------



## wildfrank (17 Aprile 2018)

Pietà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2018)

Se Trump e Marcon avessero avanzato un missile...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' tutto pronto, stasera *martedì 17 aprile* su Canale 5 in prima serata, riparte dopo due anni di assenza il *Grande Fratello* classico (quindicesima edizione), con concorrenti persone comuni. Pertanto, non tutti gli inquilini della casa saranno degli sconosciuti e tra i personaggi che già vantano apparizioni televisive e che prenderanno parte al gioco, abbiamo *Lucia Bramieri*, nuora del compianto Gino Bramieri, e *Simone Coccia Colaiuta*, ex spogliarellista celebre per essere il fidanzato della deputata ed ex senatrice Stefania Pezzopane.
> 
> Alla conduzione *Barbara D'Urso* che, dopo 14 anni, ritorna a presentarlo. Accanto a lei siederanno come opinionisti *Cristiano Malgioglio* e *Simona Izzo*, i quali sono stati concorrenti dell'ultima edizione del Grande Fratello Vip.



Non fa ora a finire l'isola dei falliti che inizia sta fogna...

Mi fregherebbe zero se non fosse che mi ritardano 20 minuti studiosport e non riesco a vedere nulla..

Spero esploda in diretta la casa o meglio ancora lo studio


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non fa ora a finire l'isola dei falliti che inizia sta fogna...
> 
> Mi fregherebbe zero se non fosse che mi ritardano 20 minuti studiosport e non riesco a vedere nulla..
> 
> Spero esploda in diretta la casa o meglio ancora lo studio


E' il piano di "rilancio" annunciato da Piersilvio quest'estate. In pratica per tutta la stagione televisiva mettono un reality dietro l'altro senza sosta  . E sarà così ogni anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' il piano di "rilancio" annunciato da Piersilvio quest'estate. In pratica per tutta la stagione televisiva mettono un reality dietro l'altro senza sosta  . E sarà così ogni anno.



Rilancio?

Pazzesco...

La gente è uscita di testa...sta roba immonda fa ascolti record..

Mi sento male...


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2018)

Forza, tutti a guardarlo!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2018)

Auguro le peggiori cose


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2018)

Su Twitter migliaia a commentare sta roba  .


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' tutto pronto, stasera *martedì 17 aprile* su Canale 5 in prima serata, riparte dopo due anni di assenza il *Grande Fratello* classico (quindicesima edizione), con concorrenti persone comuni. Pertanto, non tutti gli inquilini della casa saranno degli sconosciuti e tra i personaggi che già vantano apparizioni televisive e che prenderanno parte al gioco, abbiamo *Lucia Bramieri*, nuora del compianto Gino Bramieri, e *Simone Coccia Colaiuta*, ex spogliarellista celebre per essere il fidanzato della deputata ed ex senatrice Stefania Pezzopane.
> 
> Alla conduzione *Barbara D'Urso* che, dopo 14 anni, ritorna a presentarlo. Accanto a lei siederanno come opinionisti *Cristiano Malgioglio* e *Simona Izzo*, i quali sono stati concorrenti dell'ultima edizione del Grande Fratello Vip.



Tutta l'intellettualità che uno poteva desiderare. 

Coccia Colaiuta... rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' il piano di "rilancio" annunciato da Piersilvio quest'estate. In pratica per tutta la stagione televisiva mettono un reality dietro l'altro senza sosta  . E sarà così ogni anno.


Io spero che Mediaset fallisca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io spero che Mediaset fallisca.



Colpevoli anche loro del degrado dell Italia. Con me sfondi una porta aperta.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Aprile 2018)

Non è un caso se poi alla fine ritornano il Rischiatutto, La Corrida e tra poco pure Portobello. Quelli erano programmi fatti bene e, perciò, immortali.


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2018)

una roba immonda...


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io spero che Mediaset fallisca.


Assolutamente d'accordo, e che nessuno tiri fuori i discorsi dei posti di lavoro che qua c'è in gioco qualcosa di enormemente più grande e che coinvolge più generazioni


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2018)

Da cavarsi gli occhi dalle orbite.


----------

